# Help with rescued duckling!!



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

This was in my parents' pool today. The pool is in the middle of a city, inside a six foot fence with a locked gate. We think a hawk must have dropped it. I need to know if this is a wild duckling or domestic. Should I find a rehabber??? Does anyone know what type and how old it is? It moved to a spot under the brood lamp, so it must be really young. It is tiny--those are wood chips!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe poor baby. Yes a hawk is likely. Do you have a park with a local park with a pond near by? Looks like possible Mallard Duckling. 
Make sure to get feed for ducklings as they have a need for higher niacin then chicks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie! I agree, I bet it is a Mallard.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I picked up Purina Flockraiser because it said that it was for ducklings. I also called the game warden who said that they almost always die, but that I am welcome to try to raise it. Does anyone have a success story with wild ducklings? Can anyone post a picture of a good setup? I put a small cat bowl with food and a short wide plastic food container for water.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Peas are a good source of niacin for ducks as well. Good luck with the little cutie 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a flock of mallard. They are considered wild but mine are from tractor supply lol. They are pretty Hardy. You're doing well .heat, food and water..


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Warmth, food and water sources- you’ll want to refresh your water regularly. 
I found an upside down trash can lid (the plastic kind) makes a great little swimming pool for the babies to go in and cool off. They need something they can easily get back out of so they don’t end up stuck in a deeper water container and get too cold from not being able to get out… I lost a cpl babies that way last year.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

We raised ducks years ago. If they don't have friends to cuddle they can get cold but the heat lamp will help prevent that. We used the chick feed and water feeders from places like TSC. This keeps water clean and then a small dollar store dish plastic tub or foot soaking pan serves as a good swimming pool until bigger. We then would let them swim in the bath tub or a bigger plastic pool or water trough when they got bigger. We set up a ramp next to kiddie pool for easy in and out. I don't know if I have any pics saved since my original fb account got hacked and most of my duck pics were there.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

The little one is still with us and looks a little better today. I don't know if it is eating.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

You could play duck and dab your finger into the food while ducky watches. Or if your game get a baby duck from TSC that already knows how to eat and have it a friend for warmth. Ducks are normally pretty easy to raise if no internal damage from the unknown hawk.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ps I always used the crumbles and not pellets. Which type did you pick up? They seem to eat more easily with crumbles as babies.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We dont put any swimming spots for them set up in a brooder system. AKA water trough lol we try to minimize the water mess. But once babies were strong we did put them in water to swim outside their brooder, but be careful with this guy being alone...he has no one snuggle with to warm up after. A snuggle in a towel when done could help. We also used the chicken water and feeders from tsc. You have the kind with plastic bottle that screw on our just the pan you screw a Mason jar on. I liked those as cleaning a Mason Jat was easier. We used pint size jar. Might ask around locally to see if any one has a duckling to raise with him.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I have messaged a farm that I found on Facebook. Tractor Supply said they no longer sell ducklings. He has a heat lamp and plenty of space to get under it or not. We put rocks in the water containers because he got stuck in it yesterday afternoon. He is making what I think are happy noises this morning. Would their distress calls sound like chicks' distress calls?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yes, they make distressed cheeps, can definitely tell differences between happy sounds.
He could be distressed and calling his mama too maybe. Probably lonesome now that he’s over the initial scare shock.
When he’s a little bigger it’s kind of fun to put some peas into his swimming pool for them to Bob for 😊


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I bought Flockraiser *crumbles*. I caught him standing and grooming himself a few times. So he is feeling more comfortable. He must be eating and drinking or he would be starting to get weak. I think we will have to have ducklings sent through the mail. No one around has any for sale.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

jschies said:


> I bought Flockraiser *crumbles*. I caught him standing and grooming himself a few times. So he is feeling more comfortable. He must be eating and drinking or he would be starting to get weak. I think we will have to have ducklings sent through the mail. No one around has any for sale.


Do you happen to be in east Tenn or western NC? There is a farm very far East tenn with ducks right now. I may be getting a few from them soon. Maybe check Craigslist. Normally to order online you have to get several for them to ship due to warmth requirements.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Are you able to ship ducks due to bird flu issues this year? Just something that might be causing a hold up.
I would check Craigslist. They don’t have to be the same kind, any duck will do. Lol


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I am likely going to have a new hatch duckling in the next few days and have some bigger ones, but I am in Missouri.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks, but I'm in southeast Texas.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh wish we had some babies. All ours are grown. We love duck eggs.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Great news!! The duckling is doing fine and I am going to get more tomorrow! I found some an hour from my house. The lady has 10 and we will probably just get all 10 for 25$. They aren't mallards, but at least they are ducks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh thank goodness 😅


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I got 8 ducklings that are twice as big as that little guy, but he doesn't care. They are all eating and drinking. And she showed me her set up for transitioning to free range when they're older. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well now we want a group picture lol more duckie babies how cute! Glad they are all happy!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes please! Baby duckies.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Sing a long time. . . Baby ducky your the one that lead my to buy more duckies. . . Baby duckies having fun, running out in the sun. (Trying to sing to rubber ducky but not a music professional or anything. Lol)


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I have been stuck in the hospital with my dad all afternoon and I guess I'm spending the night. My husband took a picture and sent it to me. I'll try to attach it. The rescue duck has the really black head in the middle of everyone else.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Looks like he made friends.

Hope your Dad is better soon.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

He’s all snuggled up with his feathered friends 🥰
Prayers for your dad to have a swift recovery ❤‍🩹


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope your dad is ok. The little guy looks like he is doing good.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

AWE...how sweet. Congratulations on being a new duck mama!! Lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You are doing a great job.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww he loves his new duck buddies! Praying your dad gets better soon. 

I was telling my parents and hubby about how this little one came to your place and getting more baby ducks to help out. My mom asked if you had the same name as me. Lol she said it sounded like what I would of done getting 8 more duckies. Lol we just won't tell her we also helped suggest it along with other spotters hahaha.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

There was nothing else to do!! Poor little guy was so scared and alone.. I guess duck math is like goat math!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is just too precious! Good luck with them.
Healing thoughts for your father.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Update. The ducklings are all doing fine. The wild one may be a type of whistling-duck instead of a mallard. It looks just like pictures of the black-bellied whistling duck even though we are a little east of where they are shown on the map. My dad is home from the hospital after 3 weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! I hope your dad recovers quickly.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Hope your dad dose good and they are cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent 🙏 

How cute 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

He’s so little in comparison… I bet he doesn’t know it tho! 😊
Good to hear your dads out… I feel like recovery will come faster now that he can be home.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..so glad to hear your dad is home. 

That ducky is adorable. And looks so happy to be with his new brothers and sisters.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I looked up black belly whistling duckling and sure does look like a match. 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So good to hear about your dad. 🙏


----------

